# Mike Miller to New Jersey?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Supposedly the Nets have set their sights on Miller now and not Hughes. I'd be down for that. Hopefully we could grab Boone, and CDR. Along with pushing Jersey aboves Miami and making our pick better. :yay:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i really really really really hope. o yeah im a nets fan


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Miller would be a nice piece for NJ. They could keep him around for quite some time. He'll make it easier for all the young guys, and catch some passes from Harris to drain the long ball.


----------



## Big Al Is God (Jan 23, 2009)

No thanks. Miller still can be a valuable piece to this team, I say give the guy time. Remember how rough a go Ray Allen had last year? Remember in the playoffs? Well he was in a similar spot Miller is in now, a shooter who was used to having the ball in his hands at all times, now is more of a spot up shooting threat. I say give him time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come on, look at the numbers he is putting up. CDR and Boone is too much. He's not useful for the Wolves right now, so I dont get why they want an arm and a leg in trades.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

This is the absolute wrong time to trade him. His value is at his all time low and if he picks his game up he will be a valuable asset to this team.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

HB said:


> CDR and Boone is too much.


That's retarded. How exactly is 2 complete scrubs too much for Mike Miller?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

bmac said:


> That's retarded. How exactly is 2 complete scrubs too much for Mike Miller?


Exactly. I mean I would take them for Shaddy but...


----------



## Big Al Is God (Jan 23, 2009)

bruno34115 said:


> Exactly. I mean I would take them for Shaddy but...


I don't know if NJ would do that now. He's turned into a scrub here. 2 scrubs for 1?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boone's not a scrub. He knows his role and is a solid big to come off the bench. Maybe bmac knows something I don't.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Big Al Is God said:


> I don't know if NJ would do that now. He's turned into a scrub here. 2 scrubs for 1?


He's a huge scrub. My point was that those two scrubs don't equal Mikey Miller.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I want Boone. He's perfect behind Al/ Love.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

HB said:


> Boone's not a scrub. He knows his role and is a solid big to come off the bench. Maybe bmac knows something I don't.


I know he's not good enough to displace a 7 footer that shoots 40% from the starting lineup.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

bmac said:


> I know he's not good enough to displace a 7 footer that shoots 40% from the starting lineup.


its for multiple reasons, but the easiest one to give is because Boone and Lopez are our only centers.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> I know he's not good enough to displace a 7 footer that shoots 40% from the starting lineup.


Guess that means he has no value then. The Wolves surely dont need serviceable big men, they are just loaded with those.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

HB said:


> Guess that means he has no value then. The Wolves surely dont need serviceable big men, they are just loaded with those.


No, it just means he's not going to get you Mike Miller. It's a pretty simple concept really.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mchale is that you?


----------

